

Remove trailing whitespace - jipumarino
http://rails-bestpractices.com/posts/60-remove-trailing-whitespace
It annoys the hell out of the rest of the team.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Not to pick on this submission in particular, but in a forum devoted to
hackers and entrepreneurs, does this really belong here? I hesitate to flag it
as inappropriate because maybe I'm just out-of-step with everyone else, and
I'd appreciate some guidance, or some sense of what other people think.

Thanks.

~~~
hga
I think so:

After playing this game for a decade and a half, including a lot of work on
bad codebases, by the early '90s I developed a set of quickly discernible and
amazingly reliable metrics that could help me judge the quality of random
code. Trailing whitespace was a really good metric of sloppy coding, at least
in the '80s and '90s. The fact that it confuses SCM systems is just another
reason to be this sort of meticulous with your code's text and to e.g. select
for programmers who are that sort of careful.

